# Question.Please don't flame me.=^)



## ben2go (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought about buying a pocket fisherman or one of those pen rod and reels to keep in the car.On my way back from dropping the kids off at school, I wanna stop by the lake for a little while.Kid's mom has the truck and my trunk is full of equipment.No use in coming all the way home and going all the way back.I won't have enough time to fish before my appointments.Any thoughts or suggestions?Anyone use these things with any good out come?


----------



## BLK fisher (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly, I would say a no go. You better off getting a small 2 piece that probably only measures 2 foot when broken down.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 29, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> Honestly, I would say a no go. You better off getting a small 2 piece that probably only measures 2 foot when broken down.




Concur with that! Stay away from the info-mercial gimmicks.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Sep 29, 2008)

I used to have a Shakespere combo that was in a little case about 12 or 13 inches wide and that thing actually worked good and it didn't take up too much room.
As far as the "pocket rockets" I wouldn't do it .


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2008)

you can get a 3 piece BPS extreme rod in a nice cordura (spelling?) case for $60. and a samll tackle box for like $15.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> I used to have a Shakespere combo that was in a little case about 12 or 13 inches wide and that thing actually worked good and it didn't take up too much room.
> As far as the "pocket rockets" I wouldn't do it .



Yep, they come in a hard plastic case, and you can get open or closed-faced spinning rigs. I think there may even be a little room for tackle in them.

ST


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 29, 2008)

kentuckybassman said:


> I used to have a Shakespere combo that was in a little case about 12 or 13 inches wide and that thing actually worked good and it didn't take up too much room.
> As far as the "pocket rockets" I wouldn't do it .




yea was that the telescoping one??


----------



## ACarbone624 (Sep 29, 2008)

This would be better...

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0002749114696a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=telescopic+rod&Ntk=Products&sort=all&Go.y=0&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&_D%3Asort=+&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 29, 2008)

get one and take a picture using it that would be funny


----------



## ben2go (Sep 29, 2008)

I will check into the suggestions made.I wasn't going for an infomercial sale.I saw these little 5' colapsable spinning rods gave me an idea.I really have no room in the ole Cavalier.I got me and 4 kids plus back packs.My trunk is full of boxes of equipment,I have to force the trunk shut.Something that fits in the trunk, under the seat, back dash in the window is all the room I got. #-o I'm one of those people that's actually a good canidate for an full size SUV or van,but refuse to buy a gas guzzler.To proud to buy a mommy van.One day I'll give in and admit defeat. :LOL2:


----------



## willfishforfood (Sep 29, 2008)

There is cheaper pack rods out there that will do the trick, But I do have a pocketfisherman in my collection in the box. I always wanted one as a kid but got one off Ebay. Sounds like the mumps or something. :mrgreen: But a pack rod like the Ugly Stick goes in my hunting pack just in case.
WFFF


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 29, 2008)

More what I was talking about:
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0010505116344a&navCount=3&podId=0010505&parentId=cat20287&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat20166-cat20287&catalogCode=XJ&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20287&hasJS=true

ST


----------



## RAPALA (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a pocket fishman they work ok.I use it every once in a while around the house.


----------



## ben2go (Sep 30, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> More what I was talking about:
> https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0010505116344a&navCount=3&podId=0010505&parentId=cat20287&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat20166-cat20287&catalogCode=XJ&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20287&hasJS=true
> 
> ST



This is what I am looking for.I'm considering the Diawa and a couple others,like Shakespere.I might consider a telescoping rod.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 12, 2008)

I used a buddy's pocket fisherman....

I was better off using his daughters Barbie rod/reel.... By the way - have you guys ever put braid on one of these reels? After using hers, I bought one and put braid on it - BEST flipping rod I've got!


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 12, 2008)

SlimeTime said:


> More what I was talking about:
> https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0010505116344a&navCount=3&podId=0010505&parentId=cat20287&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&cmCat=MainCatcat20166-cat20287&catalogCode=XJ&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20287&hasJS=true
> 
> ST


I have gotten one of those. Course, it is about 25 or 30 years old. Dad got it in his motorcycle days, when he would ride in the mountains. Every now and then, he would stop and dunk a few spinners. The reel has worn out - the antireverse is no more, but the rod is still great, and I sometimes will take my light action Pfleuger reel and this UL minispin rod when backpacking on scout trips. Pulled quite a few bream in on that combo.


----------



## jdd5p (Oct 15, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I was better off using his daughters Barbie rod/reel.... By the way - have you guys ever put braid on one of these reels? After using hers, I bought one and put braid on it - BEST flipping rod I've got!



That reminds me of this.


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2008)

jdd5p said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > I was better off using his daughters Barbie rod/reel.... By the way - have you guys ever put braid on one of these reels? After using hers, I bought one and put braid on it - BEST flipping rod I've got!
> ...




Anything is possible! :LOL2:


----------

